# 30 outlaw radials



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone got a set of these yet? anyone got weights on them or any of that fun stuff?? how are the rest of there radial sizes? they im assuming the 30s come for 14" rims?


----------



## Gravehunter (Mar 12, 2011)

You have this question in the wrong forum section but a mod will probaby move it so here ya go. 
Outlaws radials are heavy! 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

My buddy bought a set of the 28" Radial Outlaws last year when they first came out. He rode them for one weekend and sold them the following Monday. he absolutely hated them compared to his old 28" Outlaws.. But he thought that they would be a great mud tire and they were not. So if you are wanting them to be an all around tire they probably will be. But if you are expecting them to be like the regular outlaws, they wont.


----------



## PoPo500HO (Feb 3, 2012)

Your Nuts the radials are great if you know how to ride them... i have 28s on my 2011 500 ho and very few bikes can go places mine can ... the radial is a very forgiving tire will spin its butt off when in high throttle but if youll let out and let the tire do the work you will rarely get stuck!!!


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

BernardB said:


> Anyone got a set of these yet? anyone got weights on them or any of that fun stuff?? how are the rest of there radial sizes? they im assuming the 30s come for 14" rims?


Every size in the OLR is a 14inch rim. I got a set of 28s and there heavy but they go pretty good I had my brute in a couple holes over the weekend and I was surprised how they did 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jprzr said:


> Every size in the OLR is a 14inch rim. I got a set of 28s and there heavy but they go pretty good I had my brute in a couple holes over the weekend and I was surprised how they did
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


I guess they are heavy b/c they are radials? I thought they would be fairly light?

Our chart shows that they are 7# heavier than the MST's but they are only 0.3# heavier than the regular outlaw in the same sizes.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

But if that's what u want get them there not a bad tire I think for what they are they go pretty go my buddy got 29.5 terms and he was surprised my tires went Luke they did 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have a set on my 900. Mounted on a 14" STI HD2 they are 62lbs.


----------

